# How fast is a 540i Steptronic



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm wondering just how fast this car is in the 1/4 mile. I'm talking bone stock with original tires and the steptronic transmission. There are probably some impartial road tests from magazines and I am curious to know what times for this car have been. Any realistic numbers ?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Cabriolet said:


> I'm wondering just how fast this car is in the 1/4 mile. I'm talking bone stock with original tires and the steptronic transmission. There are probably some impartial road tests from magazines and I am curious to know what times for this car have been. Any realistic numbers ?


I think that most magazines have E39 540is running in the 14.5 range in the 1/4 and 6.2 0-60.

You can CLICK HERE and get a few individuals' 1/4 mile times...couple of them are stock.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> You can CLICK HERE and get a few individuals' 1/4 mile times...couple of them are stock.


Yes, and at least one of them AND the dyno is complete and utter BS. 

I can't believe you'd even put it on your site.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a pretty good list- it's supposed to be compiled from all the major car magazines...

http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Yes, and at least one of them AND the dyno is complete and utter BS.
> 
> I can't believe you'd even put it on your site.


Agreed :thumbup:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Cabriolet said:


> I'm wondering just how fast this car is in the 1/4 mile. I'm talking bone stock with original tires and the steptronic transmission. There are probably some impartial road tests from magazines and I am curious to know what times for this car have been. Any realistic numbers ?


Stick is faster but, on an average would be 0-60 in 5.7-6.0 and 1/4 in about 14.0-14.3 :bigpimp:


----------

